# Tracker deck extension



## DahFISH (Feb 12, 2008)

Jim saw my deck extention on another board and invited here. I thought I would share my small project with you guys as well. Being 6'2" 290+- and my fishing buddy thats a 6 footer, we needed some room.
I used pressure treated plywood and pre-cut deck rail spindles for the frame





pretty much cut and screw as I went








I made it removable as to add room for when my 2 boys are on board. instead of carpet I went with a nonslip paint. And so far I very happy with it. I think the whole project was done for less than $60

Lar


----------



## Jim (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks for posting the pics!  

When Xmytruck sees this, For sure he will build something like it. For now he wedges a cooler between the deck and the wheel. This is much better because he can even store more stuff underneath..and if its removable....even better.


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice extension, C&R!


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Feb 15, 2008)

I like! How does the boat ride with the extra weight?


----------



## DahFISH (Feb 15, 2008)

With only a 9.9 4st it dosnt have much getup and go to begin with but I have not see any drop off in speed with the gps.


----------

